# Tarpon out of Ponce Inlet



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about heading out beachside tomorrow to look for tarpon. Any suggestions or tips for this area.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Cross your fingers for calm seas and try to find them rolling or layed up. Then cross your fingers again that they're hungry.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If I were you I would put in at the port and run south to south cocoa / sat beach. They have been down that way recently.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'm not really up to date with what's goin on with the beach tarpon, right now. But, they typically start to head south towards the end of September here. I agree with the above post, the port would probably be your best bet.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I surfed down south of port in the area I mentioned last weekned and the mullet were getting demolished. Pretty sure they are there.


----------



## MPezold (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you get to fish out of ponce?


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

Ended up with 4 - 5 hookups and 1 to the boat for pics, almost 2. Couldn't believe the amount of tarpon we saw.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Good deal, glad you found them. It was a strange year not only for the tarpon, but the bait also. The best reports, I heard, were north of Matanzas and south of the port during the typical prime time. But, better late than never!


----------

